# The Results Are In For Yes Or No



## Vandon (Jan 21, 2020)

24 hobbyists, 6 professionals, 9 wannabes
I'm not quite sure if the wannabes wannabe a professional or wannabe a hobbyist. Only they know for sure.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I wannabe a professional hobbyist. My profession is trying out various hobbies.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you consider the YouTube woodworker a professional?
Some do make money from videos.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

I wannabe, wannabe, wannabe a male professional hobbyist model.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

So what was I?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

> *I wannabe a professional hobbyist. My profession is trying out various hobbies. *
> 
> - SMP


oh yeah, I'm identifying with this one !!


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I use to work with a guy that said "if someone pays you to do a job then you are a professional at that job" so in theory if you ever got paid for your work you are a pro. Definitions vary though.


----------

